# How do you land a big AJ?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Searching the internet I'm finding pics of some huge Amberjack and something is bothering me. On my last two trips out I've only boated 3 undersized AJ's and one at 31 inches. I can't even count the number of times I got broke off. I'm sure I've hooked into fish larger than what I've landed, but I just can't stop them when they hook up. I use a Shimano TLD 25, Penn 330 GT2, and a crappy Shakespeare spinning reel. On the level winds I crank the drag as tight as it will go and push my thumb into the spool as hard as I can, but they are still able to take enough line to reach structure and break off.

Is there some sort of technique to getting them to the boat? Should I anchor farther away from structure? Should I be slow trolling instead of anchoring so my line goes out an angle instead of straight down? OR is this just part of fishing for AJ's?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big reels, good sized braid (100lb), lock down the drag and keep the boat in gear. Pull off the wreck under power until you get the fish away from structure. Fish big baits up in the water column.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

skiff man99 said:


> Big reels, good sized braid (100lb), lock down the drag and keep the boat in gear. Pull off the wreck under power until you get the fish away from structure. Fish big baits up in the water column.



+1. If i am fishing for AJs I don't anchor. As soon as I hook up I pull the boat away from the structure if it has a high relief, or is an oil platform. Vertical jigs work well, as the fishes head is already pointed up when they hit it. Don't give them any slack or rest ever. If you like live baits, fish them WAY off the bottom. They will come up for it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> +1. If i am fishing for AJs I don't anchor. As soon as I hook up I pull the boat away from the structure if it has a high relief, or is an oil platform. Don't give them any slack or rest ever. If you like live baits, fish them WAY off the bottom. They will come up for it.


+1, I will often even free line a big live bait so they have to come up and grab it.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a huge fan of braid when bottom fishing but when targeting big jacks, I prefer heavy (80 -150#) mono. You will have much fewer hooks pull and the fight is a lot easier on the angler's back than with the braid. Use a real long (app 10') leader and the biggest live bait you can find. A good old penn 6/0 or 9/0 is tough to beat. Good luck.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

how to? hell, who can take me to find a big AJ?!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

lol... well, braid is a huge plus and being able to motor off a wreck is a darn good idea too... as a spear fisherman I can tell ya that AJ's go sort of berzerk in a circular fashion and they seem to just know that they need to run through a wreck or parts of it to snap the line. So, braid, don't anchor, increase the drag, and try live bait higher up in the water or try natural bottom....?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

A. Be a man. You can't just sit there and laugh and enjoy the ride when he is taking line. The minute he stops running, start working him. No mercy.
B. I use a 30 tiagra when fishing big livebaits for amberjacks, with the drag pretty damn tight, way tighter than I use for tuna fishing. Remember an amberjack is gonna dig on you, then come up, come up, come up, then dig on you. Just hang on for the ride and man up and gain line when you can. Also, use a harness.
C. If you're fishing next to a rig, as soon as you wind the circle hook tight on him, drag him out of the rig.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll give some of those things a shot.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> +1, I will often even free line a big live bait so they have to come up and grab it.


Whenever I've free lined the braid has been cut off. I was using about 6 feet of 60# flourocarbon tied to main line. I'm guessing it was sharks because I don't think they've ever gotten to structure. How do you rig for that?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> how to? hell, who can take me to find a big AJ?!



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/video-destin-12-1-12-2-a-103578/


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Whenever I've free lined the braid has been cut off. I was using about 6 feet of 60# flourocarbon tied to main line. I'm guessing it was sharks because I don't think they've ever gotten to structure. How do you rig for that?


main line into 60lb flouro leader, no swivel, 7/0 circle hook. I only do this for AJ's if I have big live baits like mingos and big ruby lips that are going to swim straight for the bottom instead of away from the boat.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I was out on the Hog Wild a few years back in June & boated an 80 pounder. 4/0 Senator with a stiff boat rod. Had him in the boat in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Don't be afraid to use big tackle and big baits big AJs won't pay the big tackle any attention. 150lb leader and 150 mainline set the drag tight and hold on you have got to fight the fish or he will win if your not reeling he's resting if you put enough pressure on you'll be surprised how fast you can boat one


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If it was easy, there wouldn't be any left out there !!


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

You're not going to stop the big ones with a reel unless you've got big drag to work with. And if you do, your tackle/line is at risk of bending/breaking. So I like to put the boat in gear to pull em' (more like lead them) away from the structure. Once they're out in the open, relax and bring them in when they're ready.

I lost way too many grouper until I finally started doing this. Still they break off now and then but much less than before. My experience to date has been 60 lb and lower seems to break off quite a bit, 80 lb seems to hold through an abrasion or two before breaking off.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

SteveFL said:


> You're not going to stop the big ones with a reel unless you've got big drag to work with. And if you do, your tackle/line is at risk of bending/breaking. So I like to put the boat in gear to pull em' (more like lead them) away from the structure. Once they're out in the open, relax and bring them in when they're ready.
> 
> I lost way too many grouper until I finally started doing this. Still they break off now and then but much less than before. My experience to date has been 60 lb and lower seems to break off quite a bit, 80 lb seems to hold through an abrasion or two before breaking off.



What about steel leader? For sharks I use 10 feet of 100# mono and 2-3 feet of steel leader with 11/O circle hooks. I already have a bunch of those made up, would they work?

I was also chumming. I'm not sure if that made a difference, but if I were to troll instead of anchor, how is this for an idea? Put one marker buoy at the structure and a second one up current from the structure with a chum bag on it. Then slow troll back and forth between the two. 

I'm going out on Friday so I'm just trying to think of some ideas. 

Also, do you guys keep the big ones or release them? There were worms in the tail section of the 31 incher I got, but they weren't bad. Do they get bad as the fish gets bigger in this area?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If your chumming, the sharks will come !


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If your fishing around alot of structure you'll lose some. Try out deeper around the edge or natural bottom. Less to get in the way and fish higher in the column.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i usually use 80# fluro and hope for the best.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> I was out on the Hog Wild a few years back in June & boated an 80 pounder. 4/0 Senator with a stiff boat rod. Had him in the boat in about 20 minutes.


i am sure you needed a cold beer after that!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> Whenever I've free lined the braid has been cut off. I was using about 6 feet of 60# flourocarbon tied to main line. I'm guessing it was sharks because I don't think they've ever gotten to structure. How do you rig for that?


If by free-lining you mean no weight, more than likely it's kings that are breaking you off. In fact, that's quite an effective way at catching kings is free-lining a live bait out (or even a dead one) while bottom fishing.

And as far as switching to wire leader, only reason youre gonna wanna do that is if you want to start landing the kings/sharks.

Trolling for AJs-youre wasting your time. Especially if youre in deeper water. If youre fishing adjacent to a rig and you come too close, a lot of times an AJ will hit a diver (stretch 30, or similar bait).

AJs are not leader shy-we use 150# mono over here in Venice. 60 and 80 leader (flouro or otherwise) are gonna be made short work of if youre fishing near any kind of structure (rigs, ledges, wrecks etc. etc.) and that AJ gets under or beside something. No reason to go that light.

Worms-I've cleaned a LOT of amberjack in the last few years. I've seen worms in less than probably 6 fish. A lot of people mistake tendons for worms. Regardless, they're usually in the tail meat. Just cut them out. Won't kill you even if you do eat them.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I am a huge fan of braid when bottom fishing but when targeting big jacks, I prefer heavy (80 -150#) mono. You will have much fewer hooks pull and the fight is a lot easier on the angler's back than with the braid. Use a real long (app 10') leader and the biggest live bait you can find. A good old penn 6/0 or 9/0 is tough to beat. Good luck.


:thumbsup: Good advice here ! 

My purpose built AJ rigs - a pair of 9/0 with 130 moimoi mono - and the drag washers are dished in from banging the drag down - 
5 ft heavy rod with roller tip , foregrip has groves worn in from the line digging through the foam during the initial surge with the boat prying them off the rig/wreck

Then snap in the kidney belt and go to work ...
this is not finesse fishing - its a brute force - full contact - bring a cup, mouth piece, and attitude endeavor


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

no promises but has worked for us several times - troll the pass or bait balls for a coupe bonitas, slap em on ice and head deeper. fresh Bonita strips has by far been the best for us follwed by live hardtails - bait seems to make a huge difference with AJs - once running out of the above we have dropped down cigar minnows or whatever and alot of times the bite will quit - they seem alot pickier than most....favorite AJ spot is probably the tenneco, consistant keepers when we get on em. i throw a nicestrip of that bonita on a good sized hook, maybe a 4 or 5 ft leader of at least 100#mono and maybe a 2oz egg above the swivel - just to get it down a lil bit, flat line out the back as you drift over - have your drag tight and stand by cuz when he comes he doesnt nibble :no: and a cheap ole belt will go along ways when dancing with a keeper aj - good luck and tight lines to all


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info guys. I've got 100# and 150# mono, several different sized hooks, and 18 pinfish and croaker of various sizes. I'm going tonight to get more baitfish. I also made lanyards for my rods so I can set the drag tighter while in the rod holders. I'm heading out on the morning with my father-in-law with my new knowledge.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck and take pics.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Good luck and take pics.


There might be a pic or two. Maybe even a video of an AJ attacking a pinfish if I'm lucky.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I am a huge fan of braid when bottom fishing but when targeting big jacks, I prefer heavy (80 -150#) mono. You will have much fewer hooks pull and the fight is a lot easier on the angler's back than with the braid. Use a real long (app 10') leader and the biggest live bait you can find. A good old penn 6/0 or 9/0 is tough to beat. Good luck.


I agree 100% except I prefer lever drags. I like a little give in the line for jacks. I don't target them outside of tournaments though.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> I agree 100% except I prefer lever drags. I like a little give in the line for jacks. I don't target them outside of tournaments though.


My reels all have braid on them and I'm not to big on taking the braid off. My wife is definitely not keen on me getting more reels (although I think this is a perfectly valid justification for getting more reels). So if you guys found yourself in my situation, would you do a uni to uni and attach a 100 feet or so of mono on the reels when going for AJs?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I am a huge fan of braid when bottom fishing but when targeting big jacks, I prefer heavy (80 -150#) mono. You will have much fewer hooks pull and the fight is a lot easier on the angler's back than with the braid. Use a real long (app 10') leader and the biggest live bait you can find. A good old penn 6/0 or 9/0 is tough to beat. Good luck.


I've only had one or 2 hook pulls. I made a simple harness that clips to the reel to supplement my belt. Because my gunnels are kind of low, I sit down for battle so I don't get pulled over the side (I'm going to add a hook knife to my harness to cut the line in case I get pulled over). This system helps out dramatically, I just lean back instead of pulling up with my arms and it makles a huge difference. Why a 10' leader over a 5' or 6' leader if using large mono for main line?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Why a 10' leader over a 5' or 6' leader if using large mono for main line?[/QUOTE said:


> I like a big long leader because it allows a big (up to 5 to 10 lb) live bait the freedom to run around. That frenzied action will induce strikes, so getting some distance between the bait and big weight helps.
> 
> When putting a big live bait on a down rigger I will use 25 to 50 ft of heavy mono ... but this is when I am targeting 80 to 100 lb AJs


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> My reels all have braid on them and I'm not to big on taking the braid off. My wife is definitely not keen on me getting more reels (although I think this is a perfectly valid justification for getting more reels). So if you guys found yourself in my situation, would you do a uni to uni and attach a 100 feet or so of mono on the reels when going for AJs?


That is exactly what I do. I usually have 65lb braid on my reels. If I want to go for AJs I will load some mono on top (50-80lb). Might not even need 100ft. 50ft would be enough to put a little shock absorbsion in there. I use a uni to uni.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> That is exactly what I do. I usually have 65lb braid on my reels. If I want to go for AJs I will load some mono on top (50-80lb). Might not even need 100ft. 50ft would be enough to put a little shock absorbsion in there. I use a uni to uni.


Cool, I'll try that next time mother nature lets me go play.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My reels have braid with no mono topshot and I fish a slip weight with 5-6 foot of leader and don't have any issues.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know if anyone mentioned it here because I didn't read the entire 5 page of post, but there is a little trick to AJ's. When you are cranking them up, if you ease back on the pressure, they will quit digging so hard. You can actually just ease them up to the surface. As soon as you put the heat back on them they go back into reef donkey mode. 

Try it next time you're hooked to one and you already have your limit.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Pump and reel as hard as you can, you got to get them off the bottom and dont let them go to the bottom after they are hooked.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

OBsession said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned it here because I didn't read the entire 5 page of post, but there is a little trick to AJ's. When you are cranking them up, if you ease back on the pressure, they will quit digging so hard. You can actually just ease them up to the surface. As soon as you put the heat back on them they go back into reef donkey mode.
> 
> Try it next time you're hooked to one and you already have your limit.


Any time I've given them any relief, they've made it to structure and broken off. My boat has never limited, but if it ever does, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Pump and reel as hard as you can, you got to get them off the bottom and dont let them go to the bottom after they are hooked.



I'm getting better. We went 3 for 6 yesterday. Of the 3 that got away, one just came unhooked, one straightened the hook, and one broke off only 60 feet down.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

The way I do it is.....
I hand the rod to some poor unsuspecting 'rookie' on the boat who hasn't yet caught on to my trick


----------

